#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-03
<andrejz> dpm are you there?
<dpm> hey andrejz, yes :)
<andrejz> i was wondering what ubuntu translation coordinators team does and if you need any help
<dpm> andrejz, here you'll find all the info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTranslationsCoordinators - basically, we do need help in a) triaging translation bugs and b) Managing templates in Launchpad. Do you want to join us? :-)
<andrejz> Well i am considering it :) I could help out with templates, i guess. what needs to be done?
<dpm> andrejz, awesome :) right now, not much, as we've just released Natty. But generally the work entails managing them in Launchpad: changing priorities so that they appear upper in the list if necessary, disabling them if they are obsolete, approving them if they have been imported for the first time, etc...
<andrejz> sounds good. i will apply for a membership and then i can learn how to do it as the cycle passes.
<andrejz> i was also wondering what is the status of the universe translations? do you think they will be translatable in launchpad or not (so that i know whather i shoudl bug upstream developers or not ) ;)
<happyaron> andrejz: I think you can also think about reorder some items in the template list, :)
<andrejz> where is the list and how is it done?
<dpm> andrejz, sure, we grant membership to active and knowledgeable translators, so you'd be the right match for the role :)
<dpm> andrejz, once you are part of the team you get the permission to modify templates, and you can change their priority field
<dpm> you can do this on a template admin page, or on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+templates (shows all templates for the distro)
<andrejz> hm, i don't see "join this team" link here - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translations-coordinators
<andrejz> also i see many kde packages have a priority of 0
<andrejz> is this normal?
<dpm> andrejz, it's probably because the priority hasn't been set (so you've identified an area where we need help ;)
<andrejz> oh, good ;)
<dpm> andrejz, it's because the team is restricted (invitation only), but I can add you manually to it.
<dpm> andrejz, let me ask the other team members and then we can add you
<andrejz> ok, sure
<andrejz> dpm, i have another question. is the universe going to be translatable in launchpad in 11.10?
<dpm> sorry for the delay andrejz. We don't have any plan for that next cycle. We discussed that a couple of UDSs ago and while technically possible, it requires changes to universe packages, which are not generally as well maintained as the packages in main. I guess if there is interest for particular packages, and the maintainers are responsive, we could enable them for those selected packages
<andrejz> well i was especially considering wine, since developers are very hard to get to
<andrejz> right now i am just writing a mail to polish wine translator if he could commit translations to us, since a couple of developers hasve been compeltely unresponsive
<dpm> andrejz, thanks a lot for your reply on the serverguide e-mail. As Matthew East opened a separate thread for that, may I ask you to re-send your message, but this time replying to the e-mail with the subject: "Localisation of help.ubuntu.com" and making sure the ubuntu-docs list is on CC? Thanks!
<andrejz> ok, sure.. i only have daily digest that's why i am late sometimes
<dpm> andrejz, no worries. I just wanted to make sure that the docs team is aware of the reply
<andrejz> sent
<dpm> excellent, thanks :)
<andrejz> it awaits moderator approval on the -docs since i am not a member, on the other hand it might be a good thing to join ;)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> Mirv, you stated your reasons in the past in favour of a localized help.ubuntu.com. Do you think you could repost them on that thread on the translators mailing list ^^ to see if we can finally get some traction on it?
<andrejz> i think it makes sense. in our case some people wrote some good docs, but then forgot to update it
<dpm> everyone feel free to chip in to the discussion, and let the translators voice be heard :)
<andrejz> i subscribed so i will add something more when i see the replies
<dpm> ok, cool
<dpm> if any of you guys want to attend - getting started with translating Ubuntu is on right now on #ubuntu-classroom
<artnay> sure, why not
<dpm> it's Ubuntu Open Week! :-)
<artnay> thanks for reminding
<andrejz> Does anyone know when the first language pack update is going to be released?
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-04
<dpm> morning all
<andrejz> morning dpm
<andrejz> you are early today ;)
<andrejz> i have a question about the documentation
<andrejz> it seems to me that documentation on help.ubuntu.com is very similar to the one in launchpad packages gnome docs
<andrejz> so i was wondering if it's possible to reuse the same translations
<dpm> morning andrejz :)
<dpm> andrejz, it's exactly the same, that's the point
<andrejz> in that case argument for localised help.ubuntu.com is much stronger than before
<dpm> at some point (Dapper?) translations were made available at help.ubuntu.com, but they were then removed
<andrejz> because teams are going to translate this package eventually anyways, and now they won't need to create another docs (as they did now)
<dpm> since a couple of cycles I've tried to convince the docs team to bring back translations
<dpm> but the discussion always stalls
<dpm> their point is that we should encourage local teams to create their own localized docs
<dpm> such as http://ajuda.ubuntu.cat/
<dpm> but not all locos have got the resources
<dpm> After yesterday's e-mail, I would have hoped there would be more replies from translators
<andrejz> i wasn't aware that was the case
<andrejz> i thought this is something EXTRA to translate
<dpm> but if there isn't more interest from the translations community, I'll stop pushing for this
<andrejz> my interest has increased about 500% in the last 5 minutes :)
<andrejz> probably most teams aren't aware how much less work they will need to do
<andrejz> isn't the whole spirit of open source "reusing what's already there"?
<andrejz> and not reinventing the wheel, because that's what is being done right now
<dpm> andrejz, exactly, we just need to make the docs team understand that :)
<andrejz> in our case (since the rest of the loco team  - nontranslators are rather dormant) documentation is outdated especially now with unity out
<andrejz> and also some random person is not aware (or needs to invest a lot of resources) to nice that soemthing has changed in network manager (fore example)
<andrejz> and then update the docs accordingly
<andrejz> so that's why with time outdated data appears
<andrejz> maybe you could write something on the ubuntu translators mailing list, explaining the situation
<andrejz> I didn't know how big advantages localised help.ubuntu.com brings, i am sure many others don't know either
<dpm> well, for one, when you start Firefox and click on the big "Help" link on the default page, you'd be taken to the localized help page
<dpm> on help.ubuntu.com
<andrejz> yet another reason why this is a good idea. i will wait for the daily digest to come and then write another mail in support of  localised help.ubuntu.com knowing the arguments you just presented me now
<dpm> andrejz, cool, thanks, yeah, I'll send the clarifications you mention too
<andrejz> great
<andrejz> dpm, i have been looking at UDS schedule but haven't found many translations related sessions. Am i looking at the wrong lplace ?
<dpm> andrejz, you are looking at the right place. This time round I'm behind with filing specs, as I'm waiting on confirmation about my roadmap for next cycle. There are some changes that need to be discussed (I might spend less time on translations next cycle) and I haven't been able to file any yet because of that
<dpm> But I've got a call today to discuss that and I'll see if I can finish the blueprints by the end of the day
<andrejz> oh, ok
<dpm> After that I'll announce it to the mailing list
<dpm> sorry for the delay
<dpm> always expect things to be a bit hectic around UDS time ;)
<dpm> I need to step out for a bit, I'll be back in ~1.5 h
<TLE> dpm: Hey
<andrejz> hello TLE
<TLE> I got a reply from the Scilab translation maintainer and he seems to think that it is a good idea to move scilab to restricted and assign launchpad-translators to the job
<TLE> dpm: he is asking whether he should inform the launchpad translators group?
<andrejz> @tle: dpm said he went somewhere and will be back in a while
<TLE> dpm: second thing, the logs from the open week seems to be missing in action. We probably want to create a bit of a momentum around such an event and as such they should probably be put up there really quickly after the sessions. Do you have some idea of who to ping about this?
<TLE> andrejz: ahh ok, he usually catches up with IRC when he has been away
<TLE> du kan jo bare prøve med filhåndteringen i KDE (kan ikke huske hvad den hedder), trykke egenskaber på en fil og se om du kan rette i detaljerne der
<TLE> hvis du kan det er det nok et amarok problem
<dpm> hi TLE, sorry for the delay, I was away
<dpm> let me see if I can answer...
<dpm> re: Scilab - that's great :). Yes, I'd suggest that they send an e-mail to launchpad-translators. This way translators will know about the project. Regardless of changes in permission policies, it's good practice for projects to send regular calls for translations to launchpad-translators@ if they want to get their projects translated
<dpm> re: Ubuntu Open Week, I'd recommend pinging anyone in #ubuntu-classroom-backstage, perhaps jcastro, akgraner or nigelb. jcastro has organized UOW this time round, but he's quite busy with organizing UDS at the same time, so he could definitely need some help with the logs
<dpm> TLE, ^^
<yurchor> Hi! Can anybody help me to make this group: https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-uk  a member of "Launchpad translators"?
<andrejz> yuchor - here are the instructions how to make a new team - https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LaunchpadTranslators#How to start a new team and join Launchpad Translators
<yurchor> andrejz: Thanks. I have read them. I do not want to start new team. I just want to translate Scilab. Suggestion from TLE now prevent me from doing this.
<andrejz> well your team needs to get the permissions of an approved team to be able to translate restricted packages
<yurchor> Would not it be better just not to use the restrictions at all?
<TLE> yurchor: not using restrictions makes it impossible to implement QA in translations
<yurchor> And how can I get the permissions if I am not owner?
<andrejz> it depends what your goals are i guess. the idea is to ensure some translation quality
<andrejz> package owners can choose whether anyone can translate their program or only teams with translation guidelines and such
<TLE> yurchor: as far as the team goes these are steps
<andrejz> @yuchor: it says how to do it on the link i gave you - Apply. Send a support request for the Launchpad Translations Coordinators to appoint your team in the Launchpad Translators group. Please include a link to your team and a short note explaining how you have addressed the points above.
<yurchor> It is regretful. I cannot contact the team owner, I have to stop translating on LP.
<TLE> yurchor: and if the problem is that the coordinator/team is unresponsive then you should contact dpm in this channel and ask him what teh step are for you to take over the team
<TLE> yurchor: calm down
<TLE> it will require a little bit to get set up and then that is it
<yurchor> TLE: Once again, I do not want to be team owner. I just want to translate Scilab.
<TLE> little bit of work
<yurchor> TLE: Can you help me in this "work"?
<TLE> yes, but if no one else is active in the team, then simply take it over, do nothing with it, untill someone comes along that want the job
<TLE> as I wrote above dpm in this channel is the right guy to ask about the procedures for an unresponsive coordinator/team, but I will help with what I can
<yurchor> I am already coordinator of Fedora and KDE teams. I do not want one more team.
<TLE> btw, the team has a mailing list, maybe you should try and write to that to see if there is someone there who is still active
<yurchor> I have tried. The messages just disappear.
<andrejz> @yurchor: try to get to the current coordinator directly
<yurchor> He does not responf trough LP.
<yurchor> I mean respond.
<TLE> ok, well then we are back at the option of taking it over. I can understand your reluctance to coordinate another team, but as I said you can just assume the role and do nothing with it untill someone comes along that want the job
<andrejz> TLE: +1
<yurchor> Thanks, awesome.
<andrejz> you DON'T need to do extra work just because you are a coordinator (besides applying for approved status)
<andrejz> dpm, just talking about you :)
<yurchor> He-he I know this "DON'T"s.
<andrejz> if there is nobody active in your team, nobody is going to push (unless if you do it yourself)
<yurchor> I will rethink all these things, calm down, and get back here if I still have the questions.
<dpm> andrejz, sorry, I got disconnected when you ping me, what was the question?
<andrejz> it was yuchor's actually. he was wondering how to assume position of team coordinator, but now he decided to rethink it first
<dpm> ok, thanks
<dpm> Just in case he comes back, he'll find the info he needs here:
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/launchpad-translators
<TLE> dpm: hey, I wrote a couple of questions, you can see here at 1039: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/04/%23ubuntu-translators.html
<yurchor> Hi again. Can somebody support my question: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/155900    ? Thanks in advance.
<TLE> You need support?
<yurchor> I do not know... Previous questions on this topic were considered very strictly. I do not want problems.
<TLE> Let's see if it becomes a problem
<TLE> brb
<dpm> hi TLE, which were the questions? I cannot see any at 13:09 on the logs
<dpm> yurchor, I'll have a look at the support request later on, don't worry
<yurchor> dpm: thanks. :)
<TLE> dpm: err 1039
<yurchor> bye
<dpm> TLE, look at the logs again, I did answer them this morning :)
<TLE> D'oh!
<TLE> My bad
<TLE> Thanks
<dpm> no worries :)
<rhce7320> dpm:  So the team name will be ubuntu-l10n-bem for Bemba.  Is there any protocol for the description?  suggestions?
<rhce7320> er, that should have been 'display name'...
<dpm> rhce7320, oh, I see. Generally "Ubuntu <language> Translators", so "Ubuntu Bemba Translators"
<rhce7320> dpm: contact email address... I'd like us both to get this.  Maybe I should set up a distro list in my mail domain?
<rhce7320> ...just about to hit 'Create Team' !!!
<dpm> rhce7320, generally teams have got a joint e-mail address where they discuss translations, and since you both could subscribe, that would achieve that. You can create a Launchpad mailing list for the team in no time :)
<dpm> rhce7320, I've got a call in ~45 min and before that I need to prepare some stuff, so I might not be very responsive in the next couple of hours
<dpm> but if you've got questions, just ask away, I'll be reading the logs
<rhce7320> dpm: tks, I feel I'm about to kick a goal.
<dpm> excellent :)
<rhce7320> Hmmm...I hit 'Create Team' & voila "ubuntu-l10n-bem is already in use by another person or team."   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Contact/Teams doesn't list this team.  Confused...
<dpm> rhce7320, if the team is not listed on https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators, it's not an official team, and if it's not active we can give you ownership of it. I'd recommend to try to contact the team owner first
<dpm> and if he/she is not responsive, we can assign the team to you
<Andre_Gondim> how do I check the languange pack version?
<rhce7320> dpm, or anybody, There is no reference to bem(ba) on https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators, so where can I get information about it?
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-05
<andrejz> morning
<TLE> morning
<dpm> hey andrejz, hey TLE, good morning
<andrejz> so dpm, you discussed my ubuntu translation coordination membership?
<dpm> sorry andrejz, I did not. But now I will :-), just give me a sec...
<andrejz> no need to rush, just asking ;)
<dpm> andrejz, no worries, I should have just done it yesterday. Anyway, e-mail sent, you should be on CC
<andrejz> just recieved it 10 seconds ago
<dpm> :)
<dpm> hey TLE great job with the OpenWeek logs! Just one thing if you feel like doing it - I'd suggest adding a link to each session's log on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Timetable, so that they are discoverable
<andrejz> just writing an email for the docs team
<dpm> andrejz, ah, cool, I started writing mine too yesterday, just got sidetracked and it's still in the works :)
<TLE> dpm: yeah, I can make the titles in the timetable links, I think that is the way it has been done before
<dpm> TLE, yeah, that'd be cool
 * dpm steps out for ~1h, bbl
<andrejz> i just sent a very long email to ubuntu-doc mailing list. if anyone else feels localised help.ubuntu.com is a good idea, please let the docs team know
<andrejz> hello TLE, what's your opinion on localised help.ubuntu.com?
<TLE> andrejz: I think it would be good to have _one_ source of updated ubuntu documentation that could be translated
<TLE> I don't care much which one
<andrejz> well, localised help.ubuntu.com would be just that
<andrejz> the same strings are being used as in the ubuntu documentation that's on your computer
<andrejz> so you only need to translate one package
<TLE> I got a little sad when I learned that this ubuntu guide projects, which some of out translators has used large resources on, does not have enough resources to keep it up to date, which means that it will quickly become outdated
<TLE> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<andrejz> me too
<andrejz> we planned to translate it, but then quickly realised it's not going to be updated enough
<TLE> But yeah that would be great, and think/hope help.ubuntu.com i canonical backed, which means that it then will stay updated
<andrejz> it's not diffuclt to do something, maintainance and commitment over time is the difficlt part
<andrejz> @TLE: yes it does. it's maintained by the docs team
<andrejz> right now it's being discussed, whether translated version would be publish on for example help.ubuntu.com/da
<happyaron> we planned to translate ubuntu-manual too, but we didn't have the chance to start the project - then it dies...
<andrejz> or to leave each loco team to do their own docs
<andrejz> i think the first option is way better
<TLE> andrejz: well, I think quite a lareg effort went into writing it in the first place as well
<TLE> andrejz: ohhh yes
<andrejz> less work, better maintainance
<andrejz> there is a discussion about this on ubuntu-doc mailing list
<andrejz> and i already wrote something about it
<TLE> hmm not sure if I follow that anymore
<andrejz> there is a discussion on the ubuntu-docs ML if localised help.ubuntu.com should be used a source of localised help instead of local team wikis
<TLE> btw, I'm not sure the ubuntu manual project is dead. They are just understaffed, like everyone else ;)
<andrejz> yes, it's not dead, true but are without a project leader
<TLE> I think that's a great idea
<andrejz> so it would be great if you could write something on the ubuntu-docs mailng list so ubuntu-docs team sees there is a genuine interest in localised help.ubuntnu.com
<andrejz> then there would be more inclined to do it
<andrejz> need to run
<TLE> yeah I'll send in a +1, please check if it reaches the doc list also
<TLE> dpm: done with the schedule, the next time we have one of these events, please remind me to do this if no one else does.
<trijntje> How can I see the import queue for a given program in LP without importing something myself to get the link?
<trijntje> Nevermind: https://translations.launchpad.net/program/+imports
<dpm> TLE, awesome, thanks!
<rhce7320> hello, can someone give me some direction here? Last night (gmt+10) I tried to create a bemba (bem) translation team.  LP says the team already exists.  It doesn't appear in https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators. There are 2 Bemba contributors, but I can't see where they have any association to ubuntu-l10n-bem.  Can this team be somehow hidden in LP?
<henninge> rhce7320: The team exists but it has not yet been assigned as a translator in  ubuntu-translators.
<henninge> rhce7320: it was created two years ago.
<henninge> rhce7320: do you know any of the current members of that team?
<henninge> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-bem/+members#active
<rhce7320> henninge: thankyou, I emailed the two people that had contributed to bem translation, but haven't had a reply.
<rhce7320> henninge: Hmmm... they are't the 2x contributors I found last night
<henninge> rhce7320: You should coordinate with them and probably ask the other two to join the team.
<dpm> rhce7320, if they keep being unresponsive, let us know and we can give you ownership of the team
<henninge> yes, that's important
<henninge> dpm, rhce7320: One of them only joined last month, so there seems to be some activity.
<rhce7320> dpm: I' shooting goof an email atm.
<dpm> henninge, yeah, that's right, but it's not that they are actually active: the team is 2 years old and still haven't done any translations, as they are not part of the ubuntu-translators group so they can't
<henninge> right
<rhce7320> henninge: Done.  I emailed goof, pointing out the group stagnation.  See what happens in a day or so.  Tks 4 yr help
<sagaci> hi, just wondering when the translation focus changes from natty to oneiric
<henninge> sagaci: still in the process of preparing.
<henninge> sagaci: but don't worry, any work that you do in natty will automtically be available in oneiric. And vice versa once oneiric is open.
<sagaci> yeah, kind of my next question but then again I think if that were the case, alerts would have been posted or translations shut off entirely since there's not point having a dead session
<artnay> there's a ppa for translations so don't consider your work as a dead session
<artnay> and translations will be updated in future but it will probably take some time
<dpm> translations are never lost
<dpm> they are always stored in the Launchpad database
<artnay> phew, can't find the PPA for translations
<artnay> dpm: you know it? have a link?
<dpm> artnay, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ppa
<Andre_Gondim> dpm, hi, may you help me, I don't know if is it a bug
<Andre_Gondim> there are 4 pack that is showing remaing string at rosetta, but when I enter to translate doesn't have any string to do it
<artnay> dpm: ah, it was mr. Pitt. thanks.
<dpm> Andre_Gondim, it might be because the stats haven't been refreshed. I think the refresh happens on Fridays, so if they are not up to date by tomorrow, I'd suggest to file a bug
<Andre_Gondim> hmmmmm ok
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-06
<TLE> dpm: hey
<dpm> hey TLE
<TLE> dpm: so I ran into quite a bit of opposition with the Scilab thing *G*, we'll see what happens
<dpm> TLE, so what happened? Opposition from whom?
<TLE> dpm: Most of the existing translators did not like the idea of restricting access and do not agree that it is necessary for good translation
<dpm> oh well, I guess they're translators with no experience on what's happened with such open translations in the past :)
<TLE> maybe, in any case I've tried, now we'll se what happens
<TLE> it might end up with a compromise, so that they form their own group
<TLE> that'll will allow it to be open or something else on a langauge basis by simply not assigning anyone for some languages
<dpm> right
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-07
<head_victim> Is there something special required for the chromium translation? It wont allow myself an dother en_AU translation team members to translate the en_AU components
<yurchor> head_victim: Your team should be in launchpad-translators list to translate Chromium: https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/launchpad-translators/
<yurchor> More on this can be found here: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LaunchpadTranslators
<head_victim> yurchor: thanks looking into it now, looking like a ubuntu/launchpad thing I guess
<head_victim> Sometimes they blur a little too much
<yurchor> head_victim: You should file a question, but do not expect the fast reply. Some people alredy wait for 3 weeks.
<head_victim> yurchor: no problems, I live on the other side of the world to everyone in Europe AND the US, I'm used to waiting ;)
<yurchor> :)
<head_victim> yurchor: thanks for the info though will look into it.
<mdke> is there a timetable for langpack update releases for maverick?
<mdke> i see a spec about it, but can't find an actual timetable
<mdke> AJenbo: any idea if there is a timetable for future langpack updates in maverick?
<AJenbo> mdke, yeah i belive there is
<mdke> AJenbo: any idea where?
<AJenbo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/MaverickLanguagePackReleaseSchedule
<AJenbo> So two more it seams
<AJenbo> And afaik deadline is June 9. 22:00 UTS
<AJenbo> that's excatly one month from now
<AJenbo> And the next deadline is August 2. 22:00 UTS
<AJenbo> mdke, planning anything special?
<mdke> AJenbo: an ubuntu-docs update
<mdke> AJenbo: thanks for the link, that's great
<AJenbo> https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<AJenbo> this one is also helpfull for teslling when the actuall deadlines are.
<AJenbo> mdke, cool, i finished the docs for 10.04 and 10.10, but still need to finish some stuff for the natty docs :/
<AJenbo> And there is a complatly new set of docs comming down the pipe, always not's of stuff do do in the translations departments i guess :)
<mdke> AJenbo: plenty of work to do for natty in gnome-user-docs yeah
<mdke> but worth it!
<AJenbo> sure, also i think it will be a lot cleaner once we get to 11.10, 11.04 was a realy messy release when it comes to docs.
<mdke> yes, 11.10 will be a lot better
<AJenbo> I think that there is a really goog chance that the danish team will hit 100% then, we worked out asses of this time but only hit 99% :)
<AJenbo> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-11.04-translation-stats.html
<AJenbo> incase you don't already know the site
<AJenbo> what team do you work on?
<mdke> ubuntu-docs?
<AJenbo> mdke, oh your part of the docs team?
<mdke> AJenbo: yes
<AJenbo> mdke, arh sorry Matthew didn't recognice you from your nick :)
<mdke> no problem :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-08
<trijntje> What happens when translations done in LP conflict with translations upstream? As in this case: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gtk+2.0/+pots/gtk/nl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=vooruit
<artnay> trijntje: in a such case the LP translation should be used in Ubuntu translations
<artnay> trijntje: if not, then there's a bug in LP
<trijntje> artnay, the upstream translation is used, but i'm not sure when the last export of that package was, so maybe the updated translation hasnt been used yet
<artnay> trijntje: you should see the date from your langpack
<artnay> apt-cache show lang-pack-name
<trijntje> Version: 1:11.04+20110421
<trijntje> which is after the modifications were made, so it should have used our translations
#ubuntu-translators 2012-05-02
<dpm> good morning all
<yurchor> Hi! Does anybody know if LP translations of CUPS (https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/cups/+pots/cups ) are used anywhere? Is there any progress in Bug 607141 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607141 in Ubuntu Translations "Cups translation template should be in the binary package, not in the langpack" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607141
<kelemengabor> yurchor: AFAIK, nothing - those translations are not used in the langpacks, you should submit them to upstream
<yurchor> So what is the sense to have translations that are stirred by Apple Inc. on LP every release?
<dpm> yurchor, well, it's simply that there are lots of templates in Launchpad and we haven't had the chance to fix all of those that don't work with language packs, and it's often not as simple as just disabling them. Your e-mail and mentions on IRC certainly help highlighting the ones we should look at, thanks! :-)
<yurchor> Thank you for your work on finding thewm too. :)
<davidcalle> kelemengabor, hi
<kelemengabor> davidcalle: pong
<davidcalle> kelemengabor, by any chance, do you have an idea how to fix this localization bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/993002
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993002 in unity "Unity video lens doesn't work when installing in Cuba country" [Undecided,New]
<kelemengabor> davidcalle: looking
<davidcalle> oops, sorry, I'm on an eeepc and I'm a bit clumsy with it :)
<davidcalle> kelemengabor, thanks
<kelemengabor> davidcalle: I'm looking at the code at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-lens-videos/unity-lens-videos/trunk/view/head:/src/unity-lens-video#L42
<kelemengabor> could you explain why is it necessary to fiddle with LANGS & co?
<kelemengabor> I mean this part between lines 42-77... I never saw something like this
<davidcalle> kelemengabor, I've used a localization tuto, I had no experience with it.
<kelemengabor> okay, how about following this one: http://docs.python.org/library/gettext.html
<kelemengabor> especially the example under 22.1.1
<davidcalle> kelemengabor, that would be the sane thing to do, thank you ;) Do you mind if I ask you to review the changes when I'm done?
<kelemengabor> so to wrap it up: line 45 could be changed to
<kelemengabor> LOCAL_PATH = "/usr/share/locale/"
<kelemengabor> lines 68-69 can stay, 76 should be _ = gettext.gettext, everything else between 42-77 should be removed and in theory, you should be fine
<kelemengabor> sure
<davidcalle> kelemengabor, now the code actually makes sense. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-lens-videos/unity-lens-videos/trunk/revision/73
<kelemengabor> davidcalle: looks good, but why import gettext again? it was already imported at the very beginning, wasn't it?
<davidcalle> Right. I missed it.
<davidcalle> kelemengabor, thank you, once again ;-)
<kelemengabor> davidcalle: I just built a deb from the lp:unity-lens-videos branch, let's see if I can switch my system into cuban locale :)
<kelemengabor> hm, seems like there is no such thing in language-selector :(
<davidcalle> kelemengabor, but it apparently exists in the Ubiquity locale chooser. That's annoying.
<davidcalle> I'm going to ask the user affected to test the dev PPA.
<kelemengabor> davidcalle: that's the way to go. I have just tested it with es_AR and hu_HU, neither did crash, but both looked localized perfectly
<davidcalle> kelemengabor, I'm installing the es_ set. Good to know :) Thanks a lot for your help.
<kelemengabor> you are welcome :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-05-04
<happyaron> dpm: ping
<dpm> hi happyaron, I'm doing an Ubuntu Open Week presentation on #ubuntu-classroom right now. Do you mind if we talk in about ~30 minutes when I'm finished?
<happyaron> dpm: sure, :)
<dpm> cool, thanks :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-05-05
<chilicuil> hi, I'm trying to build a terminology file, I'd like to download all the .es po files, how could I do it?, I know I can download the base-pack (500mb) but I think it's too much
#ubuntu-translators 2014-04-29
<henninge> Und noch ne Runde ...
<phillip> henninge: hast ja Zeit
<henninge> Danke, phillip, sehr tröstlich. ;-)
 * henninge switches to intended channel
<phillip> :)
<phillip> und henninge: https://freenode.net/sasl/
